# Most expensive dog breeds.



## Little Brown Jug

*Akita*
$400 - $4,000

*Bearded Collie*
$700 - $5,000

*Canadian Eskimo*
$6,000

*Pharaoh Hound*
$2,100 - $6,500

*Tibetan Mastiff*
$2,000 - $7,000

*Lowchen*
$4,000 - $7,000

*Rottweiler*
$2,000 - $8,000

*English Bulldog*
$2,000 - $9,000

*Samoyed*
$3,000 - 11,000

*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel*
$800 - $14,000

*German Shepherd*
$3,000 - $24,000

World's most expensive dog breeds


$24,000!? Really!? Holy smokes! I've never seen any of these breeds for more then $2,000. My best understanding is the $24,000 Shepherd had golden poop? My mind is boggled.


----------



## xellil

There is a web page that sells those little teeny-tiny dogs that weigh about 1 pound when fully grown for somewhere over $12,000.

That guy that got his Great Dane stolen out of an RV said he paid $27,000 for it but I'm not sure I believe it. Not for a dog who's not a proven sire or won any titles.

Personally, I think it's all ridiculous. I can't imagine paying $1000 for a dog. I think some people have way more money than sense.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

I can't imagine spending that much. That's the price of a car! The breed I'm looking at average around $1000 but that is with shipping included so I didn't see it as that bad but considering Ranger was only $500, Woof was $125 and Boone was free, it is a lot.


----------



## xellil

Rebel's adoption fee was $250. Snorkels' was $150. With both dogs I donated extra on top of that, as my choice. They were cheaper because they were older dogs.

The only other dog I ever paid money for was a dog I bought at a garage sale for $25 and that was because I thought it was going to have a heat stroke sitting outside in a box in July in Texas. Oh, I bought one in college from a fellow in the parking lot of the dorm for the same amount.

I dunno. I just have different priorities, I guess, than giving that much money to someone who is helping support the dog overpopulation.


----------



## Sprocket

Well good thing I don't want any of those breeds! :biggrin:


----------



## Savage Destiny

xellil said:


> Personally, I think it's all ridiculous. I can't imagine paying $1000 for a dog. I think some people have way more money than sense.


So, I have no sense for wanting a dog with health tested, titled parents? I'm not exactly rolling in dough, but my next APBT puppy will probably be in the neighborhood of $1000-1500. I want a dog that has a better chance of not having health issues. That means buying from a breeder that does health testing on their dogs before breeding. And if I want to buy from a breeder, that also means that I want working, sporting, or show titles (preferably some of each) on the dogs being bred. I don't believe in buying from a breeder that does nothing with their dogs and doesn't health test, but those things cost money, so the puppies are more expensive. I paid $200 for Riddle six years ago at a humane society, and since then I've spent somewhere in the neighborhood of $15,000 on her because of all her health issues. In fact, I'll be shelling out roughly $4,000 in a couple weeks for her second knee surgery. It's taken us months to save it up. So yes, spending a little more initially if it means a better chance at a healthy dog makes sense to me. 

LBJ, I believe the $24,000 GSDs are adult dogs that come with all of their protection training already done. The price is for the dog, the raising of the dog, and the extensive training of the dog.


----------



## xellil

My opinion. I'm sure I'm not going to convince anyone of anything.

Just as people can defend their choices all day long and it matters not a whit to me. I'll still feel the same way.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Makes a little more sense if the dog is trained in protection or something similar. My first impression when I was reading it was there was no way people charge that much for a puppy. But it never crossed my mind that it could be for an adult shepherd with protection training. It's just mind boggling to see those types of figures.


----------



## xellil

Little Brown Jug said:


> Makes a little more sense if the dog is trained in protection or something similar. My first impression when I was reading it was there was no way people charge that much for a puppy. But it never crossed my mind that it could be for an adult shepherd with protection training. It's just mind boggling to see those types of figures.


That guy that had his Great Dane stolen said it hadn't even been shown yet. he paid $27,000 for a puppy, he says.

I can certainly see paying alot of money for a trained dog. I know police departments pay thousands and thousands to ship Malanois in, and more thousands to train the handlers.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Did they ever find that Dane after? I can't see or fathom spending 27,000 on a pup. If he did someone was laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## bullyBug

xellil said:


> That guy that had his Great Dane stolen said it hadn't even been shown yet.


He's either a story teller, or one of those suckers born every second. I really hope it's the former!


----------



## xellil

bullyBug said:


> xellil said:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy that had his Great Dane stolen said it hadn't even been shown yet.QUOTE]
> 
> He's either a story teller, or one of those suckers born every second. I really hope it's the former!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it was in a newspaper article. So it could have even been a typo. I just find that quite unbelievable.
Click to expand...


----------



## monkeys23

Little Brown Jug said:


> $24,000!? Really!? Holy smokes! I've never seen any of these breeds for more then $2,000. My best understanding is the $24,000 Shepherd had golden poop? My mind is boggled.


I have actually seen some adult, fully trained PPD's (personal protection), home protection dogs, and dual purpose PSD's (police service dogs) listed for that much. So obviously you aren't paying for a puppy or a green dog... That said I still think its ridiculous even if thats not even all the $$ that went into raising and training them for said jobs.

One of the cities in this valley imported a fully trained Malinois from I think either Belgium or the Netherlands three or four years back for their K9 unit. It cost $40,000 or thereabouts.

You can get a byb pup for cheap, but I wouldn't touch that with a 36 1/2 foot pole given the health and temeprament issues that it probably will have. A nice working line pup will be $1-2,000... but usually $1,500 or thereabouts. Unless you are military or police, then you usually get a discount of about 20%. Or if you know the breeder well you might get a good dog for almost nothing... Showline GSD's can be a lot pricier, $2,500 is not that odd. Most of the reputable showline breeder's in my area are about $1,000 for a pup. A breeder rehome is usually the same as most shelter adoption fees, but you get a well bred dog that won't cost you an arm in healthcare and possibly behavioral training depending on genetic temperament.

I do think people who buy a pup of any breed need to educate themselves very thoroughly on what is and is not a good breeder. There are mills and byb's that will charge ridiculous prices for very very badly bred dogs. The popular blue AmBully's are a very good example of this... lots of very bad breeders out there! And so many of those dogs have allergy issues and digestive issues from bad breeding. Its so sad.

Extreme breeds that are just not healthy anymore make me sad. Like EB's and Cavaliers. And not only is initial price expensive, but the amount you'd have to put in from health problems through their lives... I just can't imagine.


----------



## bullyBug

Savage Destiny said:


> So, I have no sense for wanting a dog with health tested, titled parents?



x2. I would never keep some Joe Schmo - with no passion for or knowledge of their breed - just trying to make a few bucks at their dogs expense, in business. I could only support those that are genuinely in it for the dogs, be rescue or responsible breeding.


----------



## monkeys23

Also, I just feel I have to put this out there. My free dog (Scout) has been way more expensive than it would have been if I'd just plunked down for one of the well bred breeder rehome GSD's I was offered right before I took her. I turned them down because I felt it wasn't a good time financially to add a second dog. And I ended up with one anyway. Don't get me wrong, I love the weirdo, but now I get to wait even longer for a dog I can actually work in sport. And its firmly cemented me wanting to only go to a reputable breeder from here on out. Genetics do count for physical/mental health and Scout is a big fat lesson in that.


----------



## Liz

As a breeder I can only hope you can see the benefit of buying a well bred dog. My goal is that you never have issues that are genetic to deal with. You are right if you pay a breeder you should have a healthy, happy, excellent tempermented dog. If you don't get that you could rescue or go to the pound. I can say the only dogs of mine that have medical issues have stemmed from owners not following through on the care protocols I explain carefully to them. One from excessive vaccinating and one from heart worm medication. Both owners went against explicit instructions in their contracts. You also get or should get support and help from a good breeder. Because we are holistic I am prepared to take any of my dogs in to help get them through an illness should they contract anything the owner cannot handle - especially due to non vaccinating or minimally vaccinating or raw feeding. These are some of the things you should expect - we offer training help, grooming help and any other instruction or information we can give. We even pet sit our own babies. You should get what you pay for.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

I can see it to a point Liz, and its a good reason why I'm getting my puppy from a breeder instead of a rescue or shelter. But there is a point, I believe where it is just highway robbery.


----------



## xellil

I got rebel from a rescue, and he has no health issues except he was allergic to so much stuff in dry food. And he has low thyroid, plus he's a blue Doberman and has hair loss - that's probably from neglect of his coat. But his legs, heart, etc. are all good, and he's 9 years old in a couple of days. 

Snorkels is a different story but that was my choice - she was 12 years old and had been neglected a long time. So she's got the rotten teeth and a bad ticker as a result of no dental care.

But fundamentally, she is sound. She's had no spinal injuries that dachshunds are prone to. She's a little funny looking due to poor breeding but her real problems - arthritis and mitral valve disease - are neglect, not birth.

Although I do wish I had someone I could trust to babysit. It's been a little difficult the last few days, having to leave them at home because I don't have the vaccinations to leave them anywhere, and probably wouldn't even if I could.

It also says something for rescuing older dogs. One reason I do it is because alot of these genetic problems show up at a younger age, especially in Dobermans.


----------



## bullyBug

Little Brown Jug said:


> I can see it to a point Liz, and its a good reason why I'm getting my puppy from a breeder instead of a rescue or shelter. But there is a point, I believe where it is just highway robbery.


$1200-$2500 is average (_slightly_ lower or higher for a handful of breeds) for a puppy from a breeder such as Liz describes.


----------



## Liz

Oh, no argument there. I think many breeds especially some of the tiny things or mixed pups are astronomical. Rarity plays a big part and difficulty in breeding/whelping. Really though I would have a problem paying over $1,000 for a pup and more than $1,500 for a pointed and tested adult. Maybe a fully trained working dog should fetch more because training is expensive and time consuming. My sheltie is has dual conformation titles and obedience training as well as an exceptional pedigree and I paid for her what I would for a nice pup. The breeder I got her from really just wanted her girl in a home to be loved not a kennel so I got an incredible deal for a lovely dog with everything I was looking for. I would never pay those huge sums - it is ridiculous.


----------



## Javadoo

Liz said:


> As a breeder I can only hope you can see the benefit of buying a well bred dog. My goal is that you never have issues that are genetic to deal with. You are right if you pay a breeder you should have a healthy, happy, excellent tempermented dog. If you don't get that you could rescue or go to the pound. I can say the only dogs of mine that have medical issues have stemmed from owners not following through on the care protocols I explain carefully to them. One from excessive vaccinating and one from heart worm medication. Both owners went against explicit instructions in their contracts. You also get or should get support and help from a good breeder. Because we are holistic I am prepared to take any of my dogs in to help get them through an illness should they contract anything the owner cannot handle - especially due to non vaccinating or minimally vaccinating or raw feeding. These are some of the things you should expect - we offer training help, grooming help and any other instruction or information we can give. We even pet sit our own babies. You should get what you pay for.


I agree-I got my girls from a good, reputable breeder. All clearances and testing done on the parents.
Yet, one of my girls ended up with ED (12% of pups born to OFA good parents will still be born with ED), DJD, OCD & tore both ACLs at 13 months old.
My other girl is orthopedically *perfect*.

Going to a good breeder is no guarantee.
You are still dealing with genetics, which can be a total crapshoot.
Going to a breeder increases your chances of having a healthy pup...but it doesn't guarantee it.


----------



## Liz

Javadoo,
I am sorry for that experience. Was the breeder up front with you about the chances? I do know some breeds are susceptible to certain issues no matter the testing done. There is always a risk with some issues. We have drug sensitivities with the collies and shelties. None of mine have tested positive for issues but we do discuss the risks with potential adopters and also discuss ways to avoid these issues and alternatives to conventional drugs. Every breed has something they are susceptible to and I think that a good breeder will do everything possible to mitigate those problems - but you are right in that genetics are a crap shoot. I do like to stack teh odds in my favor and buy form the best and most reputable breeder I can find.


----------



## xchairity_casex

y'all dont even want to know how much im gonna be spending on my next puppy, not including vet tests/care,supplies ect. 
IMO coming from a good breeder, getting exactly what you want, is all worth the price tag.

Even a poor quality bull terrier will go for 1,000 so you can imagine a show quality one, and then if you can get a puppy from a very famous/well known "line" the price tag goes up even more.
but also think about hte cost of properly raiseing an entire litter of puppies, i know for a litter of 5 bull terrier puppies to just get there hearing tested (many bullys are prone to deafness) is a total of 3,000 dollars.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

I've never seen a Central Asian Shepherd for under $1,200 that I can recall and have seen them up to $5000.
I've seen some Cane Corsos (mainly in the newspaper without reg and all that) for around $500 but typically they are more and have seen them over $5000.



Savage Destiny said:


> So, I have no sense for wanting a dog with health tested, titled parents? I'm not exactly rolling in dough, but my next APBT puppy will probably be in the neighborhood of $1000-1500. I want a dog that has a better chance of not having health issues. That means buying from a breeder that does health testing on their dogs before breeding. And if I want to buy from a breeder, that also means that I want working, sporting, or show titles (preferably some of each) on the dogs being bred. I don't believe in buying from a breeder that does nothing with their dogs and doesn't health test, but those things cost money, so the puppies are more expensive. I paid $200 for Riddle six years ago at a humane society, and since then I've spent somewhere in the neighborhood of $15,000 on her because of all her health issues. In fact, I'll be shelling out roughly $4,000 in a couple weeks for her second knee surgery. It's taken us months to save it up. So yes, spending a little more initially if it means a better chance at a healthy dog makes sense to me.
> 
> LBJ, I believe the $24,000 GSDs are adult dogs that come with all of their protection training already done. The price is for the dog, the raising of the dog, and the extensive training of the dog.


I need to start making bank on my dogs :smile:


----------



## Javadoo

Liz said:


> Javadoo,
> I am sorry for that experience. Was the breeder up front with you about the chances? I do know some breeds are susceptible to certain issues no matter the testing done. There is always a risk with some issues. We have drug sensitivities with the collies and shelties. None of mine have tested positive for issues but we do discuss the risks with potential adopters and also discuss ways to avoid these issues and alternatives to conventional drugs. Every breed has something they are susceptible to and I think that a good breeder will do everything possible to mitigate those problems - but you are right in that genetics are a crap shoot. I do like to stack teh odds in my favor and buy form the best and most reputable breeder I can find.


We knew going into it what issues are prevalent in labs, so it's not like we were blindsided.
It happens, even to the best of breeders.
You can do every test out there, but a history has to start somewhere and you can't predict every outcome.

I'm not sorry-I adore my girls no matter what and they have gotten the best care with us. I'm glad that Java, even being the orthopedic nightmare that she is, is with us....who knows what would have happened to her if she had ended up with someone who could not/would not have afforded the $10,000 surgeries she needed. 

A breeder can do everything possible to produce the healthiest pups possible, but it's still no guarantee.


----------



## Savage Destiny

xellil said:


> My opinion. I'm sure I'm not going to convince anyone of anything.
> 
> Just as people can defend their choices all day long and it matters not a whit to me. I'll still feel the same way.


Why don't you come back and share your opinion on the matter after you've spend over 10k on health issues in a young dog. :wink:


----------



## meggels

I spent 2500 on Murph, and that's pretty common for a frenchie. I could have spent like 1500 from a BYB.


----------



## chowder

I think how people spend their money is an entirely personal matter. I've seen people spend more on a pair of jeans then I would ever consider much less what I've seen them spend on a purse! 

I won't spend money on designer clothes. purses, a fancy house, maids (hahaha), haircuts, or myself, but when it comes to my kids or animals........that's a whole nother story. :redface:


----------



## monkeys23

I think its interesting how weirded out people get that I don't have or want a smart phone and yet am planning on spending $1-1,500 initial investment in my next dog/first puppy of my own.


----------



## Liz

*Puppies*

I agree you should spend what you are comfortable with. I have the limits I described because for my breeds I own what it costs to show and health test as well as stud fees, etc. Some breeds will be considerably more due to whelping difficulties, rarity etc. I think you should do your research and be very happy with the breeder you choose. You should trust this person as she is raising your next baby and you should be able to ask any question you may have.


----------



## xellil

Savage Destiny said:


> Why don't you come back and share your opinion on the matter after you've spend over 10k on health issues in a young dog. :wink:


That would never happen to me. That's kind of the point.


----------



## xellil

No, I take that back. I have owned somewhere around 50 dogs in my life. Other than a breeder, I doubt most people have owned that many.

I had one - one - who had to have ACL surgeries somewhere around five years old. And he was a chow/pit bull mix. No other dog of mine has ever needed any kind of surgery or had major health issues, until Snorkels came along, and she doesn't count.


----------



## nortknee

Savage Destiny said:


> Why don't you come back and share your opinion on the matter after you've spend over 10k on health issues in a young dog. :wink:


Not trying to start a row, but from what I know, Snorkels health has cost xellil a pretty penny. Possibly that and then some, I'm not sure.

Regardless, what's important is the health of the dog. For some people, they're willing to save a soul and dish out (via extensive vet bills at times) what they would have paid and then some for an animal to make it's way off death row and into someones loving care. For others, that's just too difficult to bare and purchasing a puppy from a reputable breeder is the best option for them. I believe both people love their dogs equally, and the amount of money paid for either is insignificant. You can't buy love. 

In regards to the most expensive breeds, I'm actually a little shocked by bearded collies and akitas? I know they're "rare", but are they that rare? Also, CKC spaniels? They're everywhere here! I understand Rotties and GSD's if they've been given training of some sort. That makes sense...but I'm a little confused by the others. I figured poodle would be on there, to be perfectly honest. I have yet to see any for less than 2-3k.


----------



## xellil

nortknee said:


> Not trying to start a row, but from what I know, Snorkels health has cost xellil a pretty penny. Possibly that and then some, I'm not sure.


Yes, way more than $10,000 but I don't count her because she was 12 when I got her. I don't expect everyone to adopt old, expensive dogs although it would be nice since there are so many that are dumped when they start needing medical care and get a little stiff in the legs and not acting like a young dog. Way too many people want a dog that doesn't cost anything.


----------



## lauren43

I'd like to say I wouldn't spend over $1000 for a dog, but most likely that's a lie. A couple of my "dream breeds" will cost a pretty penny, if I can't find them in rescue, I will buy from a very very reputable breeder. As much as I love adults, I do want to raise at least one puppy sometime down the line.

That being said $24000 would be way out of my personal range but I can understand someone spending that on a fully trained protection dog.

Avery's adoption fee was $300.

On another note:
Let's say I loved something like the English Bulldog or the GSD (and I do love GSDs)...I could never purchase either breed (or any other breed with severe genetic issues) at "show quality". It's hard to watch these gorgeous dogs suffer, and at the end of the day its all our (humans) fault.


----------



## xellil

lauren43 said:


> That being said $24000 would be way out of my personal range but I can understand someone spending that on a fully trained protection dog.


I can absolutely see paying that for a dog that DOES something and has had many hours of training. Not for a puppy, that's for sure.


----------



## Liz

Wow, you guys have spent a lot on healthcare. We took my old boy in as he has an abcess that has been a pain and my son had the nerve to tell the vet when I paid the $80.00 bill for a surgery that this was the most expensive dog we had as we never have to take the others to the vet. I feel spoiled.


----------



## xellil

Liz said:


> Wow, you guys have spent a lot on healthcare. We took my old boy in as he has an abcess that has been a pain and my son had the nerve to tell the vet when I paid the $80.00 bill for a surgery that this was the most expensive dog we had as we never have to take the others to the vet. I feel spoiled.


Liz, I've spent alot less since we started raw feeding! Only cardiologists visits and laser therapy, plus the times I went to the ER when Snorkels ate something. 

But since I found you and you are so willing to walk me through it I won't have to do that any more  I saved probably $500 with the plum incident.


----------



## Liz

Glad to help whenever possible.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Javadoo said:


> We knew going into it what issues are prevalent in labs, so it's not like we were blindsided.
> It happens, even to the best of breeders.
> You can do every test out there, but a history has to start somewhere and you can't predict every outcome.
> 
> I'm not sorry-I adore my girls no matter what and they have gotten the best care with us. I'm glad that Java, even being the orthopedic nightmare that she is, is with us....who knows what would have happened to her if she had ended up with someone who could not/would not have afforded the $10,000 surgeries she needed.
> 
> A breeder can do everything possible to produce the healthiest pups possible, but it's still no guarantee.


I agree. Obviously, I am now in the midst of dealing with a genetically-based issue that was not evident in my pup's parents, or genetic line. However, I have talked with several breeders --as well as the surgeons handling Mateo's shoulder OCD issue-- who say that any breeder that "guarantees" that the puppy you purchase from them will NOT develop hip dysplasia, (or fill in the blank genetic problem) is lying. Testing is crucial, to be sure, as is meeting and doing research on both the breed and the breeder. 

But a 100% guarantee? No way.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Another thing I was thinking about recently..

I have had three major knee surgeries (at ages 11; 14; and 21) to correct a weird genetic tendency for my knee caps to dislocate. I now have a permanent screw in one leg to correct my extra "slippery" knee joints. I am one of 5 children-- nobody else in my family, including parents and grandparents, have even a hint of knee problems, let alone the dislocation issue I have had to deal with from such a young age. How and why did this show up in my body and not any others? We are built very much the same...

Realizing that humans are not dogs, I still wonder about the whole spectrum of genetics and how those genes play out.. and why.

Anyway, just wondering out loud...


----------



## Javadoo

NewYorkDogue said:


> Another thing I was thinking about recently..
> 
> I have had three major knee surgeries (at ages 11; 14; and 21) to correct a weird genetic tendency for my knee caps to dislocate. I now have a permanent screw in one leg to correct my extra "slippery" knee joints. I am one of 5 children-- nobody else in my family, including parents and grandparents, have even a hint of knee problems, let alone the dislocation issue I have had to deal with from such a young age. How and why did this show up in my body and not any others? We are built very much the same...
> 
> Realizing that humans are not dogs, I still wonder about the whole spectrum of genetics and how those genes play out.. and why.
> 
> Anyway, just wondering out loud...


That's exactly my point.....any history of a disease, whether in a human family or a life of dogs, has to start with one person. There always has to be the first person to have that genetic issue, right? History has to start somewhere.

I hope Mateo is doing ok...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I will be buying my most expensive puppy ever next spring. Xolos are not exactly a common dog and I am very happy with my breeder so paying a few thousand is not going to be as painful for me as I thought it would be. 

I plan on rescuing later on down the road but right now there is only one opening for a dog and that opening has already been filled. I have been made to feel, more and more often, that I am a lesser dog owner because I don't have a rescue dog with a horrid past. 

On the other hand, I will never spend $24,000 on any dog trained or not. I can train a puppy myself (with the help of a trainer) and I do not need a fully trained PP dog.


----------



## Chocx2

Javadoo

I just tested my girl for her hips and elbows, but I also did a pin hip on her. I always go with excellent not "good" Ive been told that a pinhip score tells a much better scoring and they should be within the 90th percentile or higher for good hips. I also tested heart, thyroid, eyes, CNM and EIC. But Liz is right about litters I think, you can still get a pup with poor health with other issues. I also would check parents ect. I like parents, grandparents that live long lives without history of cancers ect.

Before I use to rescue dogs, I have had greyhounds, another dog that could not be sold because she was a runt of the litter, rescued a dog and found one running around with an electrical cord around its neck. All rescues, the dogs I have now are not, but I would rescue again if I had a chance.


----------



## Chocx2

Just a quick note, a started field trial dog can start at 10,000.00 and go up in labs. I could never afford anything like that but I'm just saying. I know the washout field trial dogs are sold to law enforcement ect for drug dogs and I'm sure they pay big money for them?


----------



## Savage Destiny

xellil said:


> That would never happen to me. That's kind of the point.


Well then... if you don't know what it's like to watch what should be a young, vibrant dog be constantly on bed rest for one health issue or another, who hurts most of the time, who has less physical stamina than a dog twice her age... don't you dare tell me it's senseless to want to avoid it in the future. Riddle is SIX and I just bought her a stroller because she can't go anywhere on her own. Her upcoming surgery will help a lot, but she'll still be lame to one degree or another thanks to her messed up elbow. So get off your high horse- I've rescued every single animal I own. Next time I'll be going a different route, because I can't handle the heartbreak of watching a dog fall apart when it should be happy and healthy again.


----------



## Celt

I hate to say it but I think everybody needs to agree to disagree on the breeder bought-rescue dog debate. Many people have gone the rescue route and just can't deal with the "heartbreak" that comes with it, then decide they want to start "fresh" with a wellbred pup or just have a want for a young "undamaged" pup, others have never had to deal with that kind of "problem" or can handle the "heartbreak" of them and see no reason not to rescue. This is very much a heart and soul searching topic, as such, people are not going to be willing to be "reasonable" (not the word I want but can't think of the right one) in having their decision/belief challenged (not the right word again). Some of us are willing to pay what others think are ridiculously high prices for the breed/dog we want, while others think we're nuttier than a payday bar for doing it. Some see the need for dogs to be adopted as more important than getting "exactly" what you want, while others "can't" deal with everything that can (and usually does) come from rescuing. To each their own. Personally, I never thought I would spend more than a couple hundred for a dog and think the pup was too expensive. Then I decided to get Iggies and that price limit went out the window.


----------



## lauren43

Savage Destiny said:


> Well then... if you don't know what it's like to watch what should be a young, vibrant dog be constantly on bed rest for one health issue or another, who hurts most of the time, who has less physical stamina than a dog twice her age... don't you dare tell me it's senseless to want to avoid it in the future. Riddle is SIX and I just bought her a stroller because she can't go anywhere on her own. Her upcoming surgery will help a lot, but she'll still be lame to one degree or another thanks to her messed up elbow. So get off your high horse- I've rescued every single animal I own. Next time I'll be going a different route, because I can't handle the heartbreak of watching a dog fall apart when it should be happy and healthy again.


I don't think xellil meant it the way you are taking it. She likes rescuing older dogs and I commend her for that because "most" people in this world want puppies not the old throw aways someone got bored with. She was just saying that for her personally she will never have the need to spend $1000's on a puppy because that is not what she looks for when seeking a new pet. That's not to say she's not willing to fork over the dough when something goes wrong with one of her dogs..

For the longest time, I had issues with breeders regardless of how good they were, I just didn't understand why or how someone could keep breeding when so many dogs are in shelters. Since being on this forum I've grown to understand the need and that it's not the GREAT breeders causing the over population issue.

I can totally understand you wanting a well bred dog for your next dog, after watching your current dog suffer. To each their own. My dog is 2 years old and already had to have a mast cell tumor removed. But I personally would still like to rescue all of my next dogs regardless of breed, then at the same token I would also like at least one well-bred puppy in my lifetime, so I will be looking to breeders for that.

Though (not to discourage you) Javadoo made a great point, even though she got both her pups from a great breeder one of her dog still has knee issues. So at then end of the day, its a still a crap shoot even with a great genetic background. You just have to roll the dice and hope you don't get stuck with some of the issues that can come up. 

And I also agree with what Celt is saying...


----------



## Savage Destiny

lauren43 said:


> I don't think xellil meant it the way you are taking it. She likes rescuing older dogs and I commend her for that because "most" people in this world want puppies not the old throw aways someone got bored with. She was just saying that for her personally she will never have the need to spend $1000's on a puppy because that is not what she looks for when seeking a new pet. That's not to say she's not willing to fork over the dough when something goes wrong with one of her dogs..


When she says people who buy expensive puppies have more money than sense, and I explain why some of us are willing to spend extra $$ on a pup, and she quotes me replying that nothing will change her opinion... what exactly am I supposed to take away from that? 

I'm sorry your boy had a MCT.  Riddle had one removed last year too, and thankfully she hasn't cropped up any more. It's scary though! I do understand what Javadoo is saying, and I know full well there's always risk. But there's much less risk getting a pup from an ethical breeder with a line of healthy dogs, and less risk of health issues is exactly what I want. Riddle is such an awesome dog, but she has been way too much heartbreak.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I don't think there's anything wrong with spending your money on a well bred dog or a rescue dog. Tanis is a rescue and he's a dream dog as far as his health and personality goes. The only health problems he's ever had were skin conditions that were remedied by PMR. 

I found Tiffa here on DFC and while her cost was more than a typical adoption fee, I feel it's worth it. I got a different experience with her. I know every thing that has happened in her life from the moment she was conceived. I know what she was fed, how she was socialized, etc. 

There are people who will judge me for buying a dog from a breeder. I really don't care. I earn my money, I pay my bills, I get to spend it however I like. 

I will have both of these dogs for a long time. When the day comes to have new ones in my life I have absolutely no problems with getting them from a breeder or a rescue.


----------



## malluver1005

I got Aspen from a breeder that I respect very much. I made sure to look at his entire family...parents, grandparents, uncles, etc. None of them have any history of cancers, and yet Aspen had a mast cell tumor removed in july of 2010. You just never know...


----------



## lauren43

I think the rescue world does a bit of brainwashing. Until joining this forum I had only really been involved with rescues, they do kind of make you believe ALL breeders are evil and that one should never purchase a dog. Now I realize that is not true. I know there are fantastic ethical and responsible breeders out there who deserve to be commended for what they do for their specific breed. I don't judge people who get their dogs from these kinds of breeders...

However I'm not gonna lie I do judge those who buy from BYB's, I also judge people who drop every dime they have on a labradoodle, schnoodle, jug, puggle, goldendoodle, cock-a-poo, morkie, fuzzy walrus, and yorkie-poo...you get the point lol. But I guess to each their own, like mischiefgirl said everyone earns their own money so they should be able to spend it as they please...


----------



## _unoriginal

Buying through a RESPONSIBLE breeder: Yes, it's genetic crapshoot (or lottery depending on how you look at it) but at least you have a better idea as to what you might expect. You also would know what breed you have as opposed to guessing with most dogs that go through rescues.

If you prefer to rescue, that's entirely your prerogative and no one's business but your own. Same goes for buying through a breeder.

Having said that, I got my dog from an owner rehome when the original owner didn't want him anymore. When I get more dogs in the future, I'll either be buying from a proper breeder or I'll be getting free dogs. I decided a while back that there are enough people around me that find dogs that I'll never actually need to pay for one from a rescue.. Plus paying $200-300 for a rescue is a little outrageous to me. Yes, they come vetted, tested, and fixed, but I'd rather have my own vet do it and know it was done properly. I'm picky like that.

Anyway, a well-bred GSD from working German lines I could see going for a few grand.

Basically any "rare" breed is what is going to cost more. It's basic supply and demand. The thing you have to keep in mind though is that BYBs assume that any dog they breed is worth that much or more because people will and have paid for it. Would a knowledgeable owner spend that much on a mutt? Probably not.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

lauren43 said:


> I think the rescue world does a bit of brainwashing. Until joining this forum I had only really been involved with rescues, they do kind of make you believe ALL breeders are evil and that one should never purchase a dog. Now I realize that is not true. I know there are fantastic ethical and responsible breeders out there who deserve to be commended for what they do for their specific breed. I don't judge people who get their dogs from these kinds of breeders...
> 
> However I'm not gonna lie I do judge those who buy from BYB's, I also judge people who drop every dime they have on a labradoodle, schnoodle, jug, puggle, goldendoodle, cock-a-poo, morkie, fuzzy walrus, and yorkie-poo...you get the point lol. But I guess to each their own, like mischiefgirl said everyone earns their own money so they should be able to spend it as they please...


The rescuing world certainly is passionate and I was also convinced that breeders were evil. My vet is also big in the rescue world and was very disappointed when I brought in a breeder dog. He automatically assumed she came from a puppy mill and was about to run all of the tests they have to do on those dogs. Then I told him about Molly, showed him her website and all of the text messages, pictures and videos I'd gotten of Tiffa from day one. His whole attitude changed. At the end of the appointment with a big smile on his face, he patted her on the head and said "She's a winner!"

As far as the designer dogs go, there are a couple of Golden Doodles in my neighborhood and they are downright adorable. I wouldn't judge anyone for getting one.


----------



## xellil

Savage Destiny said:


> Well then... if you don't know what it's like to watch what should be a young, vibrant dog be constantly on bed rest for one health issue or another, who hurts most of the time, who has less physical stamina than a dog twice her age... don't you dare tell me it's senseless to want to avoid it in the future. Riddle is SIX and I just bought her a stroller because she can't go anywhere on her own. Her upcoming surgery will help a lot, but she'll still be lame to one degree or another thanks to her messed up elbow. So get off your high horse- I've rescued every single animal I own. Next time I'll be going a different route, because I can't handle the heartbreak of watching a dog fall apart when it should be happy and healthy again.


I will dare anything i want. My opinion is obviously not yours. I think it's ridiculous to spend thousands of dollars on a dog. Period.


----------



## xellil

lauren43 said:


> I think the rescue world does a bit of brainwashing. Until joining this forum I had only really been involved with rescues, they do kind of make you believe ALL breeders are evil and that one should never purchase a dog. Now I realize that is not true. I know there are fantastic ethical and responsible breeders out there who deserve to be commended for what they do for their specific breed. I don't judge people who get their dogs from these kinds of breeders...
> 
> However I'm not gonna lie I do judge those who buy from BYB's, I also judge people who drop every dime they have on a labradoodle, schnoodle, jug, puggle, goldendoodle, cock-a-poo, morkie, fuzzy walrus, and yorkie-poo...you get the point lol. But I guess to each their own, like mischiefgirl said everyone earns their own money so they should be able to spend it as they please...


I think 99 percent of breeders are NOT good. I think Liz is good. She also doesn't charge $5000 for a dog and she gives all this incredible support. Maybe people like Liz SHOULD charge that much. The thing is, if people pay so much money for a dog from bad breeders it encourages all the other crappy breeders to breed that dog. And for mixed breeds, like Labradoodles? We are totally brainwashed on these mixed breeds that sometimes go for far more money than a well bred purebred dog.

and frankly, I don't think there are enough good breeders out there so alot of people (yes here too) have dogs purchased from the bad ones. And sometimes they are the ones who defend their choice more vehemently than anyone else.

I like alot of people who buy dogs. I have one friend, who has rescued several dogs, recently get a puppy from a breeder. Some of her rescue friends disowned her. I would never do that. I would lose alot of friends, as I only have one cousin who hasn't bought her dogs. One is from the dog pound and the other is a purebred cocker spaniel who was deserted in an empty apartment.

i don't think anyone said people shouldn't be able to spend their money as they please. I know I didn't. But I don't have to agree with it or think it's a great thing.


----------



## Liz

I think we are all in different place and some people are in a position that they can rescue. There are people who are just not good rescue people, they are not dog skilled, they are not financially able to handle potential issues and they don't understand dogs well enough. Some people want ot show or want a particular breed for a certain purpose and I don't see anything wrong with that either. We take in collies and shelties all the time as well as having retrained and re homed a couple of labs and a corgi, etc. I think we just need to respect were others are and what they need from their dogs. Knowing what we want from our pets and what we can offer a pet is really what we need to do. I know I do nothave the patience for many breeds I find lovely - nor do I have the activity level for others. We could rescue and are always open to taking in a dog in need of rehabilitation - We all spend money on our dogs whether it is up front for a breeder and puppy care and training or in adopting older dogs and meeting their health needs


----------



## meggels

A lot of breeders give lifelong support. A lot of breeders charge based on the cost of breeding. Frenchies (what I'm most familiar with) are a breed that usually uses AI, requires c-section, and then around the clock care for the first two weeks to keep the puppies healthy. You aren't going to sell those puppies for $1000. Because the cost going into it is a lot more than a dog that mates naturally, deliveries naturally, and doesn't need as strict supervision in the early stages. It really is like a full time job. 

Personally, I wouldn't pay more than $2500 for a frenchie, but I'm also lucky that I've built friendships and might not have to pay much, or anything, for my future frenchies.


----------



## meggels

xellil said:


> I think 99 percent of breeders are NOT good. I think Liz is good. She also doesn't charge $5000 for a dog and she gives all this incredible support. Maybe people like Liz SHOULD charge that much. The thing is, if people pay so much money for a dog from bad breeders it encourages all the other crappy breeders to breed that dog. And for mixed breeds, like Labradoodles? We are totally brainwashed on these mixed breeds that sometimes go for far more money than a well bred purebred dog.
> 
> and frankly, I don't think there are enough good breeders out there so alot of people (yes here too) have dogs purchased from the bad ones. And sometimes they are the ones who defend their choice more vehemently than anyone else.
> 
> I like alot of people who buy dogs. I have one friend, who has rescued several dogs, recently get a puppy from a breeder. Some of her rescue friends disowned her. I would never do that. I would lose alot of friends, as I only have one cousin who hasn't bought her dogs. One is from the dog pound and the other is a purebred cocker spaniel who was deserted in an empty apartment.
> 
> i don't think anyone said people shouldn't be able to spend their money as they please. I know I didn't. But I don't have to agree with it or think it's a great thing.



I'm just curious Nikki, you point out that people from here also purchase from bad breeders.

Do you really feel that you are educated enough on breeding/breeders, being someone who only gets their dogs from rescue, to make a claim that you know what kind of breeders people here are getting their dogs from? 


I just think it's a little arrogant coming from someone who has claimed she doesn't really have much knowledge on many dog breeds, to be so authoritative on the subject...


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> I'm just curious Nikki, you point out that people from here also purchase from bad breeders.
> 
> Do you really feel that you are educated enough on breeding/breeders, being someone who only gets their dogs from rescue, to make a claim that you know what kind of breeders people here are getting their dogs from?
> 
> 
> I just think it's a little arrogant coming from someone who has claimed she doesn't really have much knowledge on many dog breeds, to be so authoritative on the subject...


People here have admitted they have bought from pet shops and BYBs. People here have purebred dogs with LOTS of health problems. Allergies, in particular. 

Yes, I know there are no guarantees. But if good breeders are so good, and the reason to buy from them is to get a dog in good health, then they shouldn't have a bunch of problems.

I don't consider it arrogance. I consider it an opinion. And i don't think I need to know all the breeders in the country to form an opinion based on what I see here, from people who have purchased dogs.


----------



## meggels

I guess I missed people here buying from byb and pet stores.

Even from great breeders,health issues can occur.

Heck, health issues can pop up for random reasons. Murph's pedigree does not have bad patellas, waddya know, he does. His pedigree doesn't have allergy issues, waddya know, after his rabies vax he developed them.


But a handful of people on a forum isn't really enough people to think you know that 99% of breeders are bad. You can have whatever opinion you want, I would just suggest being open to forming one that is a little more educated on the topic, rather than making such a generalization...


----------



## Caty M

I've done both (breeder and rescue), and both were decent experiences.. the breeder dogs were obviously easier. I want to get another dog from a rescue at some point- or go into IG rescue- but I probably will breed at some point, if health testings go okay. There is nothing wrong with responsible breeding.. and if no one bred then breeds would go extinct.. which would be a real shame. I know I for one don't want an average, run of the mill dog.. I want another Tessie.. who has the typical Italian greyhound personality.. so I will be getting more in the future. I admit buying a BYB dog in the past- Bishop- I really had no idea. But he's been awesome and healthy, so far.


----------



## whiteleo

_unoriginal said:


> Buying through a RESPONSIBLE breeder: Yes, it's genetic crapshoot (or lottery depending on how you look at it) but at least you have a better idea as to what you might expect. You also would know what breed you have as opposed to guessing with most dogs that go through rescues.
> 
> If you prefer to rescue, that's entirely your prerogative and no one's business but your own. Same goes for buying through a breeder.
> 
> Having said that, I got my dog from an owner rehome when the original owner didn't want him anymore. When I get more dogs in the future, I'll either be buying from a proper breeder or I'll be getting free dogs. I decided a while back that there are enough people around me that find dogs that I'll never actually need to pay for one from a rescue.. Plus paying $200-300 for a rescue is a little outrageous to me. Yes, they come vetted, tested, and fixed, but I'd rather have my own vet do it and know it was done properly. I'm picky like that.
> 
> Anyway, a well-bred GSD from working German lines I could see going for a few grand.
> 
> Basically any "rare" breed is what is going to cost more. It's basic supply and demand. The thing you have to keep in mind though is that BYBs assume that any dog they breed is worth that much or more because people will and have paid for it. Would a knowledgeable owner spend that much on a mutt? Probably not.


Do you really think that is the reason rescues charge what they do? You have no idea do you? That money goes back into helping dogs that come into rescue that might need more than average care because of abuse, mal nurishment or from extensive issues that have gone untreated like mange or thyroidism. Nobody is making a dime on seemingly healthy dogs that are charged an adoption fee.


----------



## Caty M

Robyn- I agree. Willow cost me $200 as a senior dog and I do not think that was unreasonable- she had a dental, hip x-rays, vet check, etc- that here would go for $750-1000 here. They probably do get a discount but I am sure they did not make money off her. Plus she was in rescue for 5 months or so.

HOWEVER, the dogs from the bulldog rescues here are ridiculous- $1500 for a rescue Frenchie or English bulldog? They say it's to turn off people who just want a cheap, trendy dog, but still.. that turns people off rescuing those dogs completely.


----------



## whiteleo

Caty M said:


> Robyn- I agree. Willow cost me $200 as a senior dog and I do not think that was unreasonable- she had a dental, hip x-rays, vet check, etc- that here would go for $750-1000 here. They probably do get a discount but I am sure they did not make money off her. Plus she was in rescue for 5 months or so.
> 
> HOWEVER, the dogs from the bulldog rescues here are ridiculous- $1500 for a rescue Frenchie or English bulldog? They say it's to turn off people who just want a cheap, trendy dog, but still.. that turns people off rescuing those dogs completely.


Personally, I wouldn't want a EBD as their health issues are really risky..They may keep it high so that they know people will be able to afford their care when the time comes, I have no idea. All I know is that we will put forth as much money as is needed to care for a dog, the amount that they are adopted is not reflected in that. It goes more by their age. Or in some cases where there is circumstances beyond our control we might lower the cost to ensure the proper home.


----------



## _unoriginal

whiteleo said:


> Do you really think that is the reason rescues charge what they do? You have no idea do you? That money goes back into helping dogs that come into rescue that might need more than average care because of abuse, mal nurishment or from extensive issues that have gone untreated like mange or thyroidism. Nobody is making a dime on seemingly healthy dogs that are charged an adoption fee.


Okay you missed the point that I was trying to make... I said why am I going to spend money on a dog that's up for adoption when I can get one for free?


----------



## whiteleo

_unoriginal said:


> Okay you missed the point that I was trying to make... I said why am I going to spend money on a dog that's up for adoption when I can get one for free?


No, I didn't miss your point of saying 2-300.00 was outrageous, when in fact it is not. You have no idea how much work goes into doing rescue and I've probably already this year spent close to 1,000 of my own money that I won't get reimbursed (but I will deduct it from my taxes, you betcha)


----------



## Savage Destiny

_unoriginal said:


> Okay you missed the point that I was trying to make... I said why am I going to spend money on a dog that's up for adoption when I can get one for free?


No, you seem to have missed the point Whiteleo was trying to make... That the reason you cough up for an adoption fee is not only for the dog you're adopting, but because part of that fee goes back into helping other dogs in need. Now, I suppose if you don't care about helping out dogs in need, that's not a reason for you, but that's what Whiteleo was trying to say, I believe.


----------



## _unoriginal

Savage Destiny said:


> No, you seem to have missed the point Whiteleo was trying to make... That the reason you cough up for an adoption fee is not only for the dog you're adopting, but because part of that fee goes back into helping other dogs in need. Now, I suppose if you don't care about helping out dogs in need, that's not a reason for you, but that's what Whiteleo was trying to say, I believe.





whiteleo said:


> No, I didn't miss your point of saying 2-300.00 was outrageous, when in fact it is not. You have no idea how much work goes into doing rescue and I've probably already this year spent close to 1,000 of my own money that I won't get reimbursed (but I will deduct it from my taxes, you betcha)


Wow, really? That's the responses you guys give when someone has a different thought process than you? I feel so welcome here. 

You need to take a step back and read what I wrote. I said that I don't see the point in spending the money when I can get a dog for free. The free dogs I can get are strays or unclaimed dogs. I'm sorry that I don't feel like going through a rescue to get a dog when I can get one by paying nothing. If that makes me a horrible person, so be it.

I get that fees go to pay for other dogs' issues but the point I was trying to make is that in the past when I've said that I'd rather get a free dog than pay for one from a shelter or rescue, I've always been hit with the response like "well those dogs that you're paying for already come tested and vetted" which is good and great if THAT'S what you're looking for, but that's not what *I'm* looking for...

But hey, clearly I know nothing and you know everything. Catch more flies with sugar than vinegar...


----------



## KittyKat

_unoriginal said:


> Wow, really? That's the responses you guys give when someone has a different thought process than you? I feel so welcome here.
> 
> You need to take a step back and read what I wrote. I said that I don't see the point in spending the money when I can get a dog for free. The free dogs I can get are strays or unclaimed dogs. I'm sorry that I don't feel like going through a rescue to get a dog when I can get one by paying nothing. If that makes me a horrible person, so be it.
> 
> I get that fees go to pay for other dogs' issues but the point I was trying to make is that in the past when I've said that I'd rather get a free dog than pay for one from a shelter or rescue, I've always been hit with the response like "well those dogs that you're paying for already come tested and vetted" which is good and great if THAT'S what you're looking for, but that's not what *I'm* looking for...
> 
> But hey, clearly I know nothing and you know everything. Catch more flies with sugar than vinegar...


I think what they are saying is that the 200-300 you spend is worth it due to the spay/neuter and health checks/vaccinations these guys get. However, if you can get a dog for free that is already S/N then yeah, 200-300 does seem like a high price. 

I wouldn't say what they are asking is *outrageous* considering the value you get. I DO think that some rescues ask you to jump through too many hoops and ask for too many song and dances to get a dog. In some cases they also ask huge prices for dogs... why would I pay 700+ for a rescue when I can go to a good breeder.... or get a dog for free?


----------



## Puff_The_Magic

I see both ends of the spectrum. I'm fortunate that I can help foster rescues at my home, but I also handle the adoptions; and I am often asked why I don't charge much for my dogs (45-$75 depending on travel cost). Because I realize BYB's can simply charge less than a regular rescue's adoption fee. I know I don't have overhead of paying for a shelter; so I couldn't fathom asking $250 as some of the rescues do around here. I don't always believe that a high price deters bad people. There are a LOT of irresponsible wealthy dog owners. I would rather do the appropriate screening; interviews, vet references, home visits etc. in lieu of a high fee; and let them invest the other hundred they would've spent elsewhere on the dog supplies.
A lot of people also don't realize that some breeds even end up in rescue. I have Chinese Cresteds and they are very uncommon here; but still there are MANY in rescue.


----------



## InkedMarie

Boone is a 6yr old pbgv, he came from a reputable breeder who did all the testing, $1200. Ginger is an almost 2yr old brittany. She also came from a reputable breeder who does the testing, she was only $700 because she has an underbite. 
I generally don't do puppies, I prefer older dogs but if I get a puppy, I want to stack the deck in my favor as much as possible and that means getting puppy from a reputable breeder. There's no guarantee with the testing but I feel like I got the best possible pup I could. 
Before we got Ginger we were on the list to get a Clumber Spaniel. We saved a good amount of money towards the pupppy but decided we really didn't want to spend $1500 to $2500 on a puppy (would have been closer to at least $2000)


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> But a handful of people on a forum isn't really enough people to think you know that 99% of breeders are bad. You can have whatever opinion you want, I would just suggest being open to forming one that is a little more educated on the topic, rather than making such a generalization...


At least three people have told me in the past year that I should get Snorkels euthanized because she is old, useless, and/or expensive. none of that bothered me at all. 

Wonder why it is that when I express my opinion that I think spending thousands of dollars on dogs is silly, I am called arrogant and ignorant.

I am neither, believe me. 

It does make me wonder why people get so defensive about it. 

I'm not holding a gun to anyone's head, in case no one noticed. And I couldn't care less that some people in this world think I am a total fool for spending all the money I spend on Snorkels.

But, i will always think this way. And I'll say so again, I'm sure.


----------



## xellil

_unoriginal said:


> Wow, really? That's the responses you guys give when someone has a different thought process than you? I feel so welcome here.


You should not take it personally. I get called names alot here  Actually, this site is very mild compared to many. There are disagreements but I have not seen it come close to some of the stuff I've witnessed on facebook recently.

I don't care if I am welcome are not; here I am!

i fall on the side of rescue, obviously, but I adore some of the people here who purchase dogs. and even a couple who breed, even though I would poke my own eyes out with a hot needle before I would buy a dog from anywhere. It's my background. I can't help it.

But i do agree with whitelo - rescuing dogs is expensive, and yes I DO believe the high cost of adoption turns some people to BYBs, craigslist, and the newspaper. Wish they all had a million dollars.


----------



## xellil

Puff_The_Magic said:


> I see both ends of the spectrum. I'm fortunate that I can help foster rescues at my home, but I also handle the adoptions; and I am often asked why I don't charge much for my dogs (45-$75 depending on travel cost). Because I realize BYB's can simply charge less than a regular rescue's adoption fee. I know I don't have overhead of paying for a shelter; so I couldn't fathom asking $250 as some of the rescues do around here. I don't always believe that a high price deters bad people. There are a LOT of irresponsible wealthy dog owners. I would rather do the appropriate screening; interviews, vet references, home visits etc. in lieu of a high fee; and let them invest the other hundred they would've spent elsewhere on the dog supplies.
> A lot of people also don't realize that some breeds even end up in rescue. I have Chinese Cresteds and they are very uncommon here; but still there are MANY in rescue.


If I wanted a particular breed (which I did when i got Rebel) I was very able to easily find exactly the dog i wanted. It took about 10 minutes on petfinder.

But, I don't know how you adopt dogs that low with the costs some of them get. Snorkels had all of her teeth extracted but four, and that was paid by the rescue. They only charged me $150 for her, which was probably 1/4 of the price of the dental. And she had to be fed, vaccines, etc. etc. for months before i adopted her.

Rebel probably didn't cost the rescue anything but food. but he was there for over six months, and he eats alot. I think they probably broke even on him.


----------



## lauren43

A smidgen off topic. Avery's rescue was a bad rescue, they do exist, I didn't know that bad rescues existed until I got involved with them. Had I known the whole story I would have probably adopted elsewhere. I won't go into the all the details as to why the rescue sucks. But Avery's adoption fee was $300. I know his neuter was cheap (I went to his neuter, no way it cost even $100), it would make me feel better if I knew the money went back into some of the other dogs, but I know it did not. The fosters for the dogs in rescue had to come out of pocket for every expense except the s/n and vaccines...In other words the person who owns this rescue was taking the rescue money for their own personal needs (feeding their own dogs, buy expensive cameras...and other unnecessary expenses)..


----------



## xellil

lauren43 said:


> A smidgen off topic. Avery's rescue was a bad rescue, they do exist, I didn't know that bad rescues existed until I got involved with them. Had I known the whole story I would have probably adopted elsewhere. I won't go into the all the details as to why the rescue sucks. But Avery's adoption fee was $300. I know his neuter was cheap (I went to his neuter, no way it cost even $100), it would make me feel better if I knew the money went back into some of the other dogs, but I know it did not. The fosters for the dogs in rescue had to come out of pocket for every expense except the s/n and vaccines...In other words the person who owns this rescue was taking the rescue money for their own personal needs (feeding their own dogs, buy expensive cameras...and other unnecessary expenses)..


i agree. My hoarder used to have a rescue - tax exempt and everything. Unfortunately, she was keeping 30 dogs and 80 cats in her house. When she was convicted of animal cruelty, her animal rescue went defunct but she had it for several years before that happened. 

When I look on petfinder I see rescues like "Bob's Small Dog Haven" or some such and I am very curious about what Bob's house looks like.


----------



## meggels

xellil said:


> At least three people have told me in the past year that I should get Snorkels euthanized because she is old, useless, and/or expensive. none of that bothered me at all.
> 
> Wonder why it is that when I express my opinion that I think spending thousands of dollars on dogs is silly, I am called arrogant and ignorant.
> 
> I am neither, believe me.
> 
> It does make me wonder why people get so defensive about it.
> 
> I'm not holding a gun to anyone's head, in case no one noticed. And I couldn't care less that some people in this world think I am a total fool for spending all the money I spend on Snorkels.
> 
> But, i will always think this way. And I'll say so again, I'm sure.



I mentioned that you were coming across arrogant and ignorant on the "99% of breeders are bad" statement, please don't try to twist the argument. And I used those words because you are basing that off of a handful of people on a dog forum, and are not particularly educated on purebreds and breeding. 

You are proclaiming huge generalizations about a large number of people based on a handful of online experiences. That's ignorant. Period.


----------



## nortknee

xellil said:


> i agree. My hoarder used to have a rescue - tax exempt and everything. Unfortunately, she was keeping 30 dogs and 80 cats in her house. When she was convicted of animal cruelty, her animal rescue went defunct but she had it for several years before that happened.
> 
> When I look on petfinder I see rescues like "Bob's Small Dog Haven" or some such and I am very curious about what Bob's house looks like.


Agreed.

My mom tried to buy a used chair for my sister's first apartment from someone like that. We walked in to go take a look at it and the first thing you notice is the smell...the second are the wire cages stacked floor to ceiling. So sad. There were probably 20-25 dogs in a space of less than 1,000 sq. ft.
When we called the humane society to investigate they basically told us there was nothing they could do since her "house" was listed as a business and not a residence. We did report it to the police, but I have no idea if they did anything or not.

We didn't buy the chair.


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> I mentioned that you were coming across arrogant and ignorant on the "99% of breeders are bad" statement, please don't try to twist the argument. And I used those words because you are basing that off of a handful of people on a dog forum, and are not particularly educated on purebreds and breeding.
> 
> You are proclaiming huge generalizations about a large number of people based on a handful of online experiences. That's ignorant. Period.


And you are wrong. 

You bought a dog that has problems. you actually prove my point.


----------



## DaViking

Savage Destiny said:


> Why don't you come back and share your opinion on the matter after you've spend over 10k on health issues in a young dog. :wink:


+1

Good breeders should be rewarded for good work. N. America is overrun with crappy purebred genes which unfortunately people also paid for. Do I judge? No, because the world would be a crappy place to live if everything is perfect, instead I try to get my two cents in wherever possible. I'd happily pay $1000 to $2000 if I was convinced the pup had every chance to grow up with minimal health issues as a result of genetics. I used to pay ~$1300 (converted from NOR Kroner, they are more expensive now) for my NSDTR's and always from the same breeder which have an impeccable record health wise. Never had any big health issues or vet bills you can blame genes for.


----------



## InkedMarie

In regards to rescues, I've gotten one dog from one and it was my best experience with getting a dog. She came from foxhound rescue, the director was the one fostering her. It was a gorgeous home, totally re-done for dogs. We knew everything possible about Trollop, who was renamed Emma. They did a home visit, we passed except we had to enlarge our kennel, which we gladly did. They called our references and spoke to the vet. If the rescue was still in operation, I'd have a houseful of foxhounds.


----------



## meggels

I bought a dog that has clean pedigree with health tested relatives for several generations...bad patellas do not run in his pedigree, it is a "freak" thing. 

And his allergies, again, do not run in his pedigree, but occurred after his negative reaction to his rabies vaccine. 


So because a dog had a health issue (that actually doesn't bother him) but was REMOVED from a breeding program because they would not breed him incase he could pass it on, that proves your point? Oh wait, that's the RESPONSIBLE thing for a breeder to do, weed out a dog that has a possible issue...

Again, ignorance. You don't know what you are talking about, you are making assumptions. Me purchasing a dog (whose problems I knew up front) does not prove that 99% of breeders are bad. You really are reaching here because you don't have much ground to stand on....


Making generalizations and thinking you are educated on a subject such as breeding/breeders(when you claim yourself you don't know much about dog breeds and can't even identify many purebred breeds) because of a DOG FOOD FORUM, is beyond ignorant. 

I've met a handful of dachshunds that have been nasty little sh*thead dogs. So I guess I will assume that all dachshunds are just nasty little dogs...right? Cause generalizations based on a small pool of experiences are totally acceptable and logical


----------



## xellil

You can call me ignorant all you want and it still doesn't make it true.

Buying a dog is not rocket science. Shoot, it's not even advanced algebra.


----------



## meggels

The same goes for your uneducated opinion thankfully...


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> The same goes for your uneducated opinion thankfully...


Meg, you are making no sense. You are just attacking me. You think because I don't agree with you I am ignorant. 

tell me - what did YOU do that was so darn complicated when you bought your dog that I don't know about?? I am all ears. Educate me.


----------



## meggels

No Nikie, I think you are ignorant because you are basing your opinion that 99% of breeders are bad on what you have seen on this website...which is such a small sample of what is out there in the "breeding world". 

I don't care if you don't agree that people should spend thousands on a dog, but you are acting like an authority on the subject of breeders and how many are good and mostly bad when you don't have any experience with it first hand (as you said you have rescued your dogs?) and you are taking the rest of your info from this website which again...is not a fair glimpse at breeders as a whole.


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> No Nikie, I think you are ignorant because you are basing your opinion that 99% of breeders are bad on what you have seen on this website...which is such a small sample of what is out there in the "breeding world".
> 
> I don't care if you don't agree that people should spend thousands on a dog, but you are acting like an authority on the subject of breeders and how many are good and mostly bad when you don't have any experience with it first hand (as you said you have rescued your dogs?) and you are taking the rest of your info from this website which again...is not a fair glimpse at breeders as a whole.


Name me 30 breeders like Liz, then.

Out of the millions and millions of breeders in this country, yes I do believe a very tiny amount are like Liz.

Oh, and it's not quite just here. I am also on Doberman groups both on facebook and the internet and yahoo. belielve me, they've done nothing to change my mind.

And all the people in my dog classes with expensive dogs. right. Only one of them I considered a superior dog.


----------



## meggels

I think there are a HUGE amount of crappy breeders in this country, but I don't think that only 1% are great breeders.

Out of the frenchie forum I'm on, I consider most of them to be great breeders, who do health testing, care about their dogs, try to get them to conform to the standard, etc. I can spot a few BYB breeders but it seems others do as well, as they are mostly ignored. 


But I'm not going to name every breeder I think is great, I'm not gonna waste my time honestly, because I think you will stick to your opinion and that's that. I'm not going to bother arguing anymore...


----------



## xellil

meggels said:


> I think there are a HUGE amount of crappy breeders in this country, but I don't think that only 1% are great breeders.
> 
> Out of the frenchie forum I'm on, I consider most of them to be great breeders, who do health testing, care about their dogs, try to get them to conform to the standard, etc. I can spot a few BYB breeders but it seems others do as well, as they are mostly ignored.
> 
> 
> But I'm not going to name every breeder I think is great, I'm not gonna waste my time honestly, because I think you will stick to your opinion and that's that. I'm not going to bother arguing anymore...


I think your definition of a good breeder and my definition are not the same.


----------



## DaViking

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> On the other hand, I will never spend $24,000 on any dog trained or not. I can train a puppy myself (with the help of a trainer) and I do not need a fully trained PP dog.


I wouldn't pay $20k for a fully trained bird dog but that's because I'm no hunter sporting a tweed jacket and have a Land Rover in the garage :wink: When a lawyer can charge 100 bucks for just for picking up the phone I feel $10k to $30k for a top performing working or gundog is not unheard of. I think the trainers are worth every penny. They spend *a lot of time* training and preparing the 2 to 4 year old dogs for whatever tasks they are to perform. Do the math and you'll see the hourly pay isn't that high.


----------



## _unoriginal

xellil said:


> You should not take it personally. I get called names alot here  Actually, this site is very mild compared to many. There are disagreements but I have not seen it come close to some of the stuff I've witnessed on facebook recently.
> 
> I don't care if I am welcome are not; here I am!
> 
> i fall on the side of rescue, obviously, but I adore some of the people here who purchase dogs. and even a couple who breed, even though I would poke my own eyes out with a hot needle before I would buy a dog from anywhere. It's my background. I can't help it.
> 
> But i do agree with whitelo - rescuing dogs is expensive, and yes I DO believe the high cost of adoption turns some people to BYBs, craigslist, and the newspaper. Wish they all had a million dollars.


I don't care if people agree with me or not. I've been part of web forums for over 10 years. It's a given that people are not always going to agree with everything you say all the time.. My issue here is the way that the posts were directed at me. Telling me that I'm "clueless" and that I "don't care about helping out dogs in need" is out of line because no one here knows me, no one knows what work I do with local rescues, I said that I want to take in strays so they don't end up with CAC where they'll be PTS in 2 days. SO I may not see the point (FOR ME) in spending hundreds of dollars on a pet but that doesn't make me heartless and out-of-touch as some here would have you believe.

I really don't owe ANYONE here an explanation but I don't appreciate being attacked because I don't want to spend X amount of dollars when I don't need to.


----------



## Unosmom

I love mutts and honestly don't see myself spending more then $200 to get one from a rescue if everything is covered. I have couple purebred favorites that I would love to adopt in the future including a greyhound and a rottie. I know that rottweilers especially are predisposed to health and temperament issues, so I may consider getting one from the breeder, but if a rescue comes along that I feel like a good fit, I'd prefer that. 

The only exception is that I would love to get a caucasian ovcharka someday, because they are so rare and they prone to aggression if not socialized from early age, I will most likely get one from the breeder. With this type of breed due to its size, I just can't take the risk of dealing with a large uncontrollable dog that could be a threat to me or others.


----------



## whiteleo

_unoriginal said:


> I don't care if people agree with me or not. I've been part of web forums for over 10 years. It's a given that people are not always going to agree with everything you say all the time.. My issue here is the way that the posts were directed at me. Telling me that I'm "clueless" and that I "don't care about helping out dogs in need" is out of line because no one here knows me, no one knows what work I do with local rescues, I said that I want to take in strays so they don't end up with CAC where they'll be PTS in 2 days. SO I may not see the point (FOR ME) in spending hundreds of dollars on a pet but that doesn't make me heartless and out-of-touch as some here would have you believe.
> 
> I really don't owe ANYONE here an explanation but I don't appreciate being attacked because I don't want to spend X amount of dollars when I don't need to.


See, no one was attacking..No where did you mention until now about your work with rescues! Good for you but don't ever think I was attacking, I was trying to educate you on what really goes on in good rescues..


----------



## _unoriginal

whiteleo said:


> See, no one was attacking..No where did you mention until now about your work with rescues! Good for you but don't ever think I was attacking, I was trying to educate you on what really goes on in good rescues..


I didn't know that I NEEDED to mention it. It's no one's business what I choose to do with my time. Calling me clueless and telling me that I obviously don't care about helping dogs is something I would consider attacking. You can't just say things like that to someone and expect it not to bother them. So yea, it bothers me when you choose to insult me over trying to educate me.


Even still, I STILL believe that $300 is more than I, personally, am willing to spend to adopt a dog.


----------



## whiteleo

_unoriginal said:


> I didn't know that I NEEDED to mention it. It's no one's business what I choose to do with my time. Calling me clueless and telling me that I obviously don't care about helping dogs is something I would consider attacking. You can't just say things like that to someone and expect it not to bother them. So yea, it bothers me when you choose to insult me over trying to educate me.
> 
> 
> Even still, I STILL believe that $300 is more than I, personally, am willing to spend to adopt a dog.


I never once said you didn't care..


----------



## _unoriginal

whiteleo said:


> I never once said you didn't care..


Sorry that was the other poster that "backed" you up.. Along with the 4-5 people that liked her rude post.

I apologize for getting you mixed up with that.


----------



## riddick4811

I've gotten my dogs from all sorts of places. Free to good home, adopted from kill shelters, adopted from rescue, bought from breeder and one time I even bought a dog from a pet store after she sat there for 4 months, they sold her for $1500 and she was returned 2 weeks later b/c she barked all day. I worked next door and saw her daily and just couldn't take it anymore. I paid $350 for Gracie. She was an Italian Greyhound. She was fine up till she hit about 8 yrs old and she died from a hereditary kidney defect. 

My current dogs were all adopted. The most paid was $180. If I can find what I want in rescue, I will go that route first as my dogs are just pets. But if I can't. I have no issue spending up to around $1500. Probably will do that for my next 3 dogs as I want a puppy of each breed and most pet quality run at that price, although the Dogo I have to add another $500 for shipping and more for ear cropping. Most Dobe breeders I've talked with, the $1500 includes ear cropping and they are close enough to drive. And the Ibizan Hound breeder is around $1200 and close enough to drive. Just have to decide which I want first!


----------



## magicre

'til now, my dogs have been rescues, the most i ever paid for an adoption fee was 300.00.

and that was my pug.

5000.00 later, he can see, minus 20% of his vision. he can breathe, since we roto rootered his nose. he can hear, since we had to surgically clean his ears because one of his ear drums cannot be seen due to narrow ear canals.

i would rather pay a breeder who tests and breeds out over generations...any day of the week than pay my vet...my vets build swimming pools from my rescues.

the original breeder who back yard breeds....she made money or he did. my vet made scads over the years.

as long as people breed dogs, be they perfect or horrid, there will always be an 'us'......the ones who adopt and fix...the ones who deal with the imperfections, sometimes horrifiic.

the emotional damage with these dogs , well, much of it cannot be cured.....alleviated maybe, but not cured.

as a dear friend of mine said, i've never had a dog that i could just enjoy and relax with. every one of them had problems and needed more emotional support than i have left. 

having said that, my next dog will be a bred dog from someone who gives a crap.

and i will feel no guilt and will not care that this time, maybe just maybe the odds are stacked on my side, rather than against me from the birth of the dog.


----------



## meggels

Well said Re!

I paid $400 for Abbie's adoption fee, and she has been HEALTHY! I brought her to the vet once at 5 months because she had a fatty mass that I guess is common in puppies, and it went away on it's own within a month.

She got her rabies shot a year ago. That's the only time she's been to the vets in the over 2 years I've had her.

But she's had emotional issues, issues honestly, I probably wasn't fully prepared for. I've done my best, and she has gotten better, but it is hard for me to watch her simply tremble while laying on my bed sometimes, when I ask her if she'd like to go outside to go to the bathroom.

If I could have a dog with Abbie's healthiness, and Murph's personality, THAT would be the perfect combo lol  Though, he has been much healthier since being on raw.


----------



## whiteleo

I have known many, many people who have bought dogs from very good breeders who have done all the testing and have proven their dogs..There is no 100% guarantee in life especially when your dealing with animals that can't tell you what ails them....They have had kidney failure, heart issues, hip dysplasia and a myriad of other health issues..I am content in knowing that my rescue Leo who I believe has let go of his abuse issues is finally content and happy in his life. It has taken a lot of time, patience and love. 

We all want to think that there is a way to make it so dogs don't suffer, but in truth there is no absolute. 100% testing is not foolproof, just be happy that the dog's you have love you so....


----------



## BearMurphy

i paid $375-$425 for my rescue (i can't remember exactly which amount). he was four months old when I got him. the rescue only had him for few days because I was waiting for him and the person who ran the rescue was about to have surgery. that meant that she pretty much only paid the transport fee from the shelter in Tennessee. The rest of that adoption fee went to her permanent rescues riddled with cancer and aggression issues that prevented them from being adopted out. i'm ok with that

murphy had all his shots and was neutered already so I didn't have to pay that. he had giardia and demodex so I dealt with some health issues. i can honestly say I am thankful everyday for my dog and he should be thankful that I adopted him because who knows what kind of life he would have somewhere else.

i'm sure he'll have some orthopedic issues in the future due to his early neuter...I now know that you should wait to neuter, but with a rescue you don't really have a choice. that has made me consider a breeder in the future but I'm not sure if I can bring myself to purchase from one when there are so many in need. if I hunted or wanted a working dog though I probably would go to a breeder


----------



## magicre

whiteleo said:


> I have known many, many people who have bought dogs from very good breeders who have done all the testing and have proven their dogs..There is no 100% guarantee in life especially when your dealing with animals that can't tell you what ails them....They have had kidney failure, heart issues, hip dysplasia and a myriad of other health issues..I am content in knowing that my rescue Leo who I believe has let go of his abuse issues is finally content and happy in his life. It has taken a lot of time, patience and love.
> 
> We all want to think that there is a way to make it so dogs don't suffer, but in truth there is no absolute. 100% testing is not foolproof, just be happy that the dog's you have love you so....


i absolutely agree with that.

there is never a guarantee and one can do everything according to hoyle.

but i do know that there is a truly wrong way...and these are the dogs i get. 

my wallet is shrinking and my heart breaks for the two who lie next to me who are finally and forever safe and will never fully know what that means.


----------



## twoisplenty

Only another reputable breeder will truly understand where I am coming from. First of all I will say that my puppy prices might seem high to some but when you break down the costs involved you will clearly see that that price is actually quite low.

For example and this is just costs off the top of my head for my dogs. To import you are looking at any where from $4-8000 per dog, less if you get an 8 week old puppy then the cost is about $2-4000 and this includes shipping. Then you have $2000-$2500 in health testing for my breed. So even prior to breeding I have invested any where from $12-20K in a male and female. The average litter size is 6-8 puppies and good breeders might take 2 litters from their female. So lets say a total of 14 puppies between those two litters and we will take the lower end of the scale on cost of parents.

12,000/14 puppies = $857 minimum cost per pup

That doesnt include the vet appointments including ultrasounds and the x-rays during pregnancy. It doesnt include the cost of raising the litter or any of the registration fees, microchips, and vet checks/vaccines or deworming. It most definitely does not include any of my around the clock time for 8-10 weeks or any possible complications that may occur. 

Sometimes I think people need to see the costs involved in black and white to truly understand why their puppy costs $1500-2000.


----------



## meggels

I'm not a breeder, Kaco, but I lived with a frenchie breeder and the around the clock care with those guys is literally a full time job, especially the first few weeks, to make sure they are healthy and thriving. I helped raise several litters and boy, it is exhausting...


----------



## magicre

BearMurphy said:


> i paid $375-$425 for my rescue (i can't remember exactly which amount). he was four months old when I got him. the rescue only had him for few days because I was waiting for him and the person who ran the rescue was about to have surgery. that meant that she pretty much only paid the transport fee from the shelter in Tennessee. The rest of that adoption fee went to her permanent rescues riddled with cancer and aggression issues that prevented them from being adopted out. i'm ok with that
> 
> murphy had all his shots and was neutered already so I didn't have to pay that. he had giardia and demodex so I dealt with some health issues. i can honestly say I am thankful everyday for my dog and he should be thankful that I adopted him because who knows what kind of life he would have somewhere else.
> 
> i'm sure he'll have some orthopedic issues in the future due to his early neuter...I now know that you should wait to neuter, but with a rescue you don't really have a choice. that has made me consider a breeder in the future but I'm not sure if I can bring myself to purchase from one when there are so many in need. if I hunted or wanted a working dog though I probably would go to a breeder


i am constantly torn by what you are saying. i have time to think about it, as both my dogs are alive and well....and whilst i would love to find a way to stop malia's whining.....well, she's here to stay LOL

when it does come time, should i ever get another dog, i will have had plenty of time to think about what you're saying and what i've done all my life with dogs.

i've always thought we end up with the right dogs.....those of us who rescue....those of us who really try....when impulse is to save, not just get.....

sometimes, though, even the best of us get tired.


----------



## GoingPostal

I don't see $1000 as too much to pay for a well bred dog, I think it's far too much to spend on a labradoodle or some byb dog. No matter what you pay it's a drop in the bucket to what they will cost you long term anyways. All of my dogs were $75 or less, they are all wearing collars that cost more lol. Jersey cost me $3000 already this year on her knee which sucks but I love that dog. I've put thousands into several ferrets now who were free rehomes, now those I refuse to pay for, I won't support the mills by buying at the pet stores anymore and so far every rehome I've taken in has been fed crap and never seen a vet, sorry but I'm not going to pay somebody to take an unwanted pet that I am going to put hundreds of dollars into. I don't want your crappy cage or nasty bedding or walmart food, you can see my setup, see my vet records, call the vet, whatever, they will be well cared for but you won't get a dime out of me.

Just like it's doubtful I will ever buy a pit bull, yes the health risks can suck but there is a pretty limited amount of reputable breeders and most are set on working homes or only go to friends, I'm sure I could search out one with some effort but there's so many in shelters and they suit me fine, don't really want a puppy either. There are breeds I like that I probably wouldn't rescue, either due to serious genetic issues or giant breeds that I don't want to take the risk of health and temperament issues.


----------



## BearMurphy

magicre said:


> i am constantly torn by what you are saying. i have time to think about it, as both my dogs are alive and well....and whilst i would love to find a way to stop malia's whining.....well, she's here to stay LOL
> 
> when it does come time, should i ever get another dog, i will have had plenty of time to think about what you're saying and what i've done all my life with dogs.
> 
> i've always thought we end up with the right dogs.....those of us who rescue....those of us who really try....when impulse is to save, not just get.....
> 
> sometimes, though, even the best of us get tired.


my dog was meant for me. i know I trained him to be the way he is but he has such a sweet disposition, a happy labby smile and tail wag. he pays attention to my every move, he's really cute and playful, he can hike and swim and boat with me. he even once climbed a 10 foot extension ladder into a treehouse to get to me. i know I got the right dog. some people wouldn't have wanted to tend to his puppy antics or been as persistent in training with him....he would have grown up to be a maniac with someone else. i often wonder what happened to his sister and if I could have handled them both.

but I will say you rescue when you have it in you....at one point you might want a dog who was born with the odds in it's favor and there's nothing wrong with that if you go to a reputable breeder like Liz. you can always donate time and money to a local organization so you are still helping dogs in need. unfortunately most people who live around me that don't rescue, know nothing about good breeders, over population, or puppy mills. that really bothers me, not someone who wants to purchase a good representation of a breed.


----------



## chowder

I have 2 rescue dogs sitting right here with me. And I just got an email from the breeder of my next puppy that the litter is due any minute. Her dogs are from generations of totally health tested dogs (eyes, ears, heart, the works), and all DNA profiles are on record. She believes in totally natural rearing with no vaccines, raw feeding, and no chemicals of any kind. I've met her and we spent several hours talking and I've met the parent dogs, She's actively involved in studying natural nutrition, holistic care, improving the breed, and learning all she can about improving the lives of dogs through genetics and all natural care. Her puppies are raised on raw food and she follows a puppy 'pre-school' program with socialization, a 'super-dog' program and a "Mozart Effect' program. All puppies have a lifetime buyback and she thoroughly screens all buyers. 

So, I feel that it is important to support these type of breeders even if their puppies are expensive. They may have to charge more for their puppies then a rescue, but hopefully they are getting the word out about a better way to raise and breed dogs. I know that she keeps trying to convert people to natural rearing among her own breed, although it is an uphill battle. If there were more breeders like this, there might be fewer purebred dogs in rescue with so many physical problems.


----------



## meggels

The store I demo in on Saturdays has the "Puppy Patch " right down the street, and I want to scream out the window at these people as I drive by each week. We get a lot of customers that have bought dogs from there and it's so hard to bite my tongue...


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Wow thats expensive!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Maddie was free. I got her from a teacher who had adopted her from a shelter but she wasn't getting along with their other dog. Within the first year I had her she cost me $500 in vet bills for ear issues. Moose I bought knowingly from a byb for $150. Was it dumb? Yes. But he has been the greatest dog ever. Exactly what I wanted. I have been extremely lucky so far *knock on wood* He has the best temperament, is incredibly smart and trainable (not to mention incredibly handsome and a total dork lol) and no issues as of yet. Granted I was very careful about what kind and how much exercise he got, nutrition, etc, to give him the best chance I could. And I do plan on getting him screened once I get back on my feet, so I can see how great the probably of future issues is. As for my future dogs, I will always have a rescue mutt in my house, be it one a friend found on the road or from a shelter or a rescue. I have a list of breeds I'd like to own that I think would fit in with my lifestyle, and I would really like to own at least two of each of those at some point, one from a rescue and one from a good breeder.


----------

